

Lies, damned lies and statistics: Most popular Help Desk Software in the world - plotoder
http://blog.jmedwards.net/post/3054665566/lies-damned-lies-and-statistics-most-popular-help

======
bergie
30,000 customers makes a piece of software "the world's most popular?" Wow,
the help desk market is way small.

I wonder how they missed all the traditional help desk vendors (like Remedy)
from the picture ;-)

~~~
jmedwards
That wasn't quite what I was getting at - that sentence was tongue-in-cheek. I
cleaned up the admittedly messy paragraph

